# Dancing with a tambourine - "PHP"



## xolod-ru (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all! 
Problems with PHP, when approaching the site, appears in the logs:

ee /var/log/php-fpm.log

```
Aug 30 23:11:22.960921 [WARNING] fpm_request_check_timed_out(), line 146: child 596, script '/usr/local/www/web1/index.php' (pool default) executing too slow (5.069391 sec), logg
Aug 30 23:11:22.961224 [NOTICE] fpm_got_signal(), line 48: received SIGCHLD
Aug 30 23:11:22.961607 [NOTICE] fpm_children_bury(), line 194: child 596 stopped for tracing
Aug 30 23:11:22.961689 [NOTICE] fpm_php_trace(), line 139: about to trace 596
Aug 30 23:11:22.962430 [ERROR] fpm_trace_get_long(), line 69: ptrace(PT_IO) failed: Bad address (14)
Aug 30 23:11:22.980848 [NOTICE] fpm_php_trace(), line 167: finished trace of 596
```

ee /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf

```
user  www;
worker_processes  3;

pid        /var/run/nginx.pid;
worker_rlimit_nofile  1000;

events {
    worker_connections  2000;
}

http {
    include       mime.types;
    default_type  application/octet-stream;

    tcp_nopush     on;
    tcp_nodelay    on;
    keepalive_timeout  65;
    server_names_hash_max_size 2048;
    server_names_hash_bucket_size 128;

    sendfile on;
    gzip  on;

    gzip_min_length 2048;
    gzip_types text/css text/js text/xml;

    client_max_body_size 10m;
    large_client_header_buffers 4 8k;

    log_format main      '$remote_addr - $remote_user [$time_local] '
                         '"$request"'
                         '"$http_referer" "$http_user_agent" "$gzip_ratio"';


    server {
        listen       80;
        server_name mysite.com;
        access_log   /var/log/nginx.access_log  main;

        charset windows-1251;
        client_max_body_size    25m;

        location / {
            root   /usr/local/www/web1;
            index  index.html index.php;
        }

        location ~* \.php$ {
            fastcgi_connect_timeout 60;
            fastcgi_send_timeout 180;
            fastcgi_read_timeout 180;
            fastcgi_buffer_size 1024k;
            fastcgi_buffers 4 1024k;
            fastcgi_busy_buffers_size 1024k;
            fastcgi_temp_file_write_size 1024k;
            fastcgi_temp_path /tmp;

            fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:9000;
            fastcgi_index  index.php;
            fastcgi_param  SCRIPT_FILENAME /usr/local/www/web1$fastcgi_script_name;
            include        fastcgi_params;
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 30, 2009)

ee /usr/local/etc/php-fpm.conf

```
<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<configuration>

        All relative paths in this config are relative to php's install prefix

        <section name="global_options">

                Pid file
                <value name="pid_file">/var/run/php-fpm.pid</value>

                Error log file
                <value name="error_log">/var/log/php-fpm.log</value>

                Log level
                <value name="log_level">notice</value>

                When this amount of php processes exited with SIGSEGV or SIGBUS ...
                <value name="emergency_restart_threshold">10</value>

                ... in a less than this interval of time, a graceful restart will be initiated.
                Useful to work around accidental curruptions in accelerator's shared memory.
                <value name="emergency_restart_interval">1m</value>

                Time limit on waiting child's reaction on signals from master
                <value name="process_control_timeout">5s</value>

                Set to 'no' to debug fpm
                <value name="daemonize">yes</value>

        </section>

        <workers>

                <section name="pool">

                        Name of pool. Used in logs and stats.
                        <value name="name">default</value>

                        Address to accept fastcgi requests on.
                        Valid syntax is 'ip.ad.re.ss:port' or just 'port' or '/path/to/unix/socket'
                        <value name="listen_address">127.0.0.1:9000</value>

                        <value name="listen_options">

                                Set listen(2) backlog
                                <value name="backlog">-1</value>

                                Set permissions for unix socket, if one used.
                                In Linux read/write permissions must be set in order to allow connections from web server.
                                Many BSD-derrived systems allow connections regardless of permissions.
                                <value name="owner"></value>
                                <value name="group"></value>
                                <value name="mode">0666</value>
                        </value>

                        Additional php.ini defines, specific to this pool of workers.
                        <value name="php_defines">
                <!--            <value name="sendmail_path">/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i</value>            -->
                <!--            <value name="display_errors">0</value>                                                          -->
                        </value>

                        Unix user of processes
                        <value name="user">www</value>

                        Unix group of processes
                        <value name="group">www</value>

                        Process manager settings
                        <value name="pm">

                                Sets style of controling worker process count.
                                Valid values are 'static' and 'apache-like'
                                <value name="style">static</value>

                                Sets the limit on the number of simultaneous requests that will be served.
                                Equivalent to Apache MaxClients directive.
                                Equivalent to PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN environment in original php.fcgi
                                Used with any pm_style.
                                <value name="max_children">5</value>

                                Settings group for 'apache-like' pm style
                                <value name="apache_like">

                                        Sets the number of server processes created on startup.
                                        Used only when 'apache-like' pm_style is selected
                                        <value name="StartServers">20</value>

                                        Sets the desired minimum number of idle server processes.
                                        Used only when 'apache-like' pm_style is selected
                                        <value name="MinSpareServers">5</value>

                                        Sets the desired maximum number of idle server processes.
                                        Used only when 'apache-like' pm_style is selected
                                        <value name="MaxSpareServers">35</value>

                                </value>

                        </value>

                        The timeout (in seconds) for serving a single request after which the worker process will be terminated
                        Should be used when 'max_execution_time' ini option does not stop script execution for some reason
                        '0s' means 'off'
                        <value name="request_terminate_timeout">0s</value>

                        The timeout (in seconds) for serving of single request after which a php backtrace will be dumped to slow.log file
                        '0s' means 'off'

                        <value name="request_slowlog_timeout">5s</value>

                        The log file for slow requests
                        <value name="slowlog">/var/log/php-slow.log</value>

                        Set open file desc rlimit
                        <value name="rlimit_files">1024</value>

                        Set max core size rlimit
                        <value name="rlimit_core">0</value>

                        Chroot to this directory at the start, absolute path
                        <value name="chroot"></value>

                        Chdir to this directory at the start, absolute path
                        <value name="chdir"></value>

                        Redirect workers' stdout and stderr into main error log.
                        If not set, they will be redirected to /dev/null, according to FastCGI specs
                        <value name="catch_workers_output">yes</value>

                        How much requests each process should execute before respawn.
                        Useful to work around memory leaks in 3rd party libraries.
                        For endless request processing please specify 0
                        Equivalent to PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS
                        <value name="max_requests">1500</value>

                        Comma separated list of ipv4 addresses of FastCGI clients that allowed to connect.
                        Equivalent to FCGI_WEB_SERVER_ADDRS environment in original php.fcgi (5.2.2+)
                        Makes sense only with AF_INET listening socket.
                        <value name="allowed_clients">127.0.0.1</value>

                        Pass environment variables like LD_LIBRARY_PATH
                        All $VARIABLEs are taken from current environment
                        <value name="environment">
                                <value name="HOSTNAME">$HOSTNAME</value>
                                <value name="PATH">/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin</value>
                                <value name="TMP">/tmp</value>
                                <value name="TMPDIR">/tmp</value>
                                <value name="TEMP">/tmp</value>
                                <value name="OSTYPE">$OSTYPE</value>
                                <value name="MACHTYPE">$MACHTYPE</value>
                                <value name="MALLOC_CHECK_">2</value>
                        </value>

                </section>

        </workers>

</configuration>
```


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 30, 2009)

ee /usr/local/etc/php.ini

```
[PHP]
engine = On
zend.ze1_compatibility_mode = Off
short_open_tag = On
asp_tags = Off
precision    =  14
y2k_compliance = On
output_buffering = 4096
zlib.output_compression = Off
implicit_flush = Off
unserialize_callback_func=
serialize_precision = 100
allow_call_time_pass_reference = Off
safe_mode = Off
safe_mode_gid = Off
safe_mode_include_dir =
safe_mode_exec_dir =
safe_mode_allowed_env_vars = PHP_
safe_mode_protected_env_vars = LD_LIBRARY_PATH
disable_functions =
disable_classes =
expose_php = On
max_execution_time = 60
max_input_time = 60
memory_limit = 48M		; ÑƒÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸Ñ‡Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿Ð°Ð¼ÑÑ‚Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ "Ñ‚ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ñ‹Ñ…" ÑÐºÑ€Ð¸Ð¿Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²
error_reporting  =  E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE
display_errors = Off
display_startup_errors = Off
log_errors = On
log_errors_max_len = 1024	;Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð¼ÐµÑ€ Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð°
ignore_repeated_errors = On
ignore_repeated_source = On
report_memleaks = On
track_errors = On
variables_order = "EGPCS"
register_globals = off
register_long_arrays = Off
register_argc_argv = Off
auto_globals_jit = On
post_max_size = 12M
magic_quotes_gpc = Off
magic_quotes_runtime = Off
magic_quotes_sybase = Off
auto_prepend_file =
auto_append_file =
default_mimetype = "text/html"
doc_root =
user_dir =
enable_dl = On
file_uploads = On
upload_max_filesize = 8M
allow_url_fopen = On
allow_url_include = Off
default_socket_timeout = 60

[Syslog]
define_syslog_variables  = Off

[mail function]
SMTP = localhost
smtp_port = 25

[SQL]
sql.safe_mode = Off

[ODBC]
odbc.allow_persistent = On
odbc.check_persistent = On
odbc.max_persistent = -1
odbc.max_links = -1
odbc.defaultlrl = 4096
odbc.defaultbinmode = 1

[MySQL]
mysql.allow_persistent = On
mysql.max_persistent = -1
mysql.max_links = -1
mysql.default_port =
mysql.default_socket =
mysql.default_host =
mysql.default_user =
mysql.default_password =
mysql.connect_timeout = 60
mysql.trace_mode = Off

[MySQLi]
mysqli.max_links = -1
mysqli.default_port = 3306
mysqli.default_socket =
mysqli.default_host =
mysqli.default_user =
mysqli.default_pw =
mysqli.reconnect = Off

[mSQL]
msql.allow_persistent = On
msql.max_persistent = -1
msql.max_links = -1

[PostgresSQL]
pgsql.allow_persistent = On
pgsql.auto_reset_persistent = Off
pgsql.max_persistent = -1
pgsql.max_links = -1
pgsql.ignore_notice = 0
pgsql.log_notice = 0

[Sybase]
sybase.allow_persistent = On
sybase.max_persistent = -1
sybase.max_links = -1
sybase.min_error_severity = 10
sybase.min_message_severity = 10
sybase.compatability_mode = Off

[Sybase-CT]
sybct.allow_persistent = On
sybct.max_persistent = -1
sybct.max_links = -1
sybct.min_server_severity = 10
sybct.min_client_severity = 10

[bcmath]
bcmath.scale = 0

[Informix]
ifx.default_host =
ifx.default_user =
ifx.default_password =
ifx.allow_persistent = On
ifx.max_persistent = -1
ifx.max_links = -1
ifx.textasvarchar = 0
ifx.byteasvarchar = 0
ifx.charasvarchar = 0
ifx.blobinfile = 0
ifx.nullformat = 0

[Session]
session.save_handler = files
session.use_cookies = 1
session.name = PHPSESSID
session.auto_start = 0
session.cookie_lifetime = 0
session.cookie_path = /
session.cookie_domain =
session.cookie_httponly =
session.serialize_handler = php
session.gc_probability = 1
session.gc_divisor     = 1000
session.gc_maxlifetime = 256000
session.bug_compat_42 = 0
session.bug_compat_warn = 1
session.referer_check =
session.entropy_length = 0
session.entropy_file =
session.cache_limiter = nocache
session.cache_expire = 18000
session.use_trans_sid = 0
session.hash_function = 0
session.hash_bits_per_character = 5
url_rewriter.tags = "a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry"

[Tidy]
tidy.clean_output = Off

[soap]
soap.wsdl_cache_enabled=1
soap.wsdl_cache_dir="/tmp"
soap.wsdl_cache_ttl=86400

[Zend]
; eAccelerator
zend_extension="/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/eaccelerator.so"
eaccelerator.enable="1"
eaccelerator.shm_size="64"
eaccelerator.cache_dir="/tmp/eaccelerator"
eaccelerator.optimizer="1"
eaccelerator.check_mtime="1"
eaccelerator.debug="0"
eaccelerator.filter=""
eaccelerator.shm_max="0"
eaccelerator.shm_ttl="3600"
eaccelerator.shm_prune_period="0"
eaccelerator.shm_only="0"
eaccelerator.compress="1"
eaccelerator.compress_level="9"
```


```
root# uname -a
FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386

root# php -v
PHP 5.2.10 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.7 (cli) (built: Aug 26 2009 20:59:41)
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2009 Zend Technologies
    with eAccelerator v0.9.5.3, Copyright (c) 2004-2006 eAccelerator, by eAccelerator

root# php-cgi -v
PHP 5.2.10 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.7 (cgi-fcgi) (built: Aug 26 2009 20:59:11)
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2009 Zend Technologies
    with eAccelerator v0.9.5.3, Copyright (c) 2004-2006 eAccelerator, by eAccelerator
```


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 31, 2009)

???


----------

